# 94 year old neighbor



## Montana (May 27, 2008)

This is my first photo post here.  This is our 94 year old neighbor Bill.  I was out shooting at the local lake one afternoon and came home to see that he had taken a break in a most unusual way.  This is approx. the 500th picture I have ever taken since owning a DSLR and the first one I was happy with.  

Two things I would like to say personally about the photo
1- i would have preferred a more head on shot, but the background wouldn't have been appealing at all.

2- i tried a crop, but felt the wheelbarrow was essential to the photo.

Please let me know what you think and anything I could have done better.

Thanks folks,

Derrick


----------



## Peanuts (May 27, 2008)

I love it.  I actually disagree with your two points   I almost wish there was a little bit more contrast in his face actually. Otherwise looks like a wonderful shot to me!


----------



## Montana (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Brittany.  Like I said, it is the first photo I have been happy with.  I am not only just learning photography, but also PS Elements 6 as well.  I have stacks of books yet to read...

Thanks,

Derrick


----------



## Onion (May 27, 2008)

wonderful photo. i would crop it in closr on both sides and the top.


----------



## Montana (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Onion.  Here are a couple of crops I tried.


----------



## Cameron Cushman (May 27, 2008)

Im going to say i like the original the best, or the final crop. Awesome picture man


----------



## spiffybeth (May 27, 2008)

i think the picture is great and it made me smile


----------



## PuppY_K1ck3R (May 27, 2008)

I wish i can capture something like that. Its genuine and thats what makes it great.


----------



## rubbertree (May 27, 2008)

Oh I love it. I'm glad you did not go for a head on shot, the side angle tells the picture completely.
I also like the original picture better than the two crops. If anything, crop a bit from the right hand side, leave the left alone.


----------



## keith204 (Jun 1, 2008)

I saw this yesterday and absolutely can't stop thinking about it.. what an awesome photo.  If ANYTHING, I would crop it just a little to level it out (not much! just rotate it)...looks like the camera was tilted a bit.  That's an INCREDIBLE photo!


----------



## crandall (Jun 1, 2008)

It is a moment in time!


----------



## KristinaS (Jun 1, 2008)

I love this shot and would keep as is or go with the first crop. I also think it might benefit from a slight contrast boost.


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Jun 1, 2008)

I prefer the first.


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice. As with the other comments, your original shot is certainly the best and a head-on shot just wouldn't be the same.

The only crop I would suggest would be to make the gap between the right edge of the image and the edge of the man the same width as the gap between the left of the image and the left of the wheel barrow.


----------



## Early (Jun 2, 2008)

Good photography, but it has me wondering how old the wheelbarrow is.


----------



## tedE (Jun 3, 2008)

WONDERFUL!!!!!  thats all i can really say.  did u take any shots with different angles at all. i think its perfect how it is, i just love the guy so much i want to see more pictures of it!


----------



## Montana (Jun 4, 2008)

tedE said:


> WONDERFUL!!!!! thats all i can really say. did u take any shots with different angles at all. i think its perfect how it is, i just love the guy so much i want to see more pictures of it!


 

Yes, I will get some up today.  

Thanks for the comments everyone.  And to whomever pointed out that it needs rotated....I never noticed till you said it, but you are right.  I cannot believe it, I have looked at this photo hundreds of times and missed it every time.

Derrick


----------



## Montana (Jun 4, 2008)

These are untouched other than resizing.  I had some other angles, but they are so soft and focus is off so far, that I would be embarrassed to show them.


----------



## Flora (Jun 4, 2008)

This shot is so sincere to me, something about it warms the heart.


----------



## yellowjeep (Jun 4, 2008)

This is probably one of the top 5 pictures I have ever seen, very very nice.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Jun 4, 2008)

I think it's a great shot. The B&W conversion gives it a deeper feeling from the original in color and the cropping is ok to me.


----------



## ADay73 (Jun 4, 2008)

Wonderful shot....brings back memories of my Grandfather...touching....thank you


----------



## kundalini (Jun 4, 2008)

Reminds me of my grandfather as well.  He passed away 13 years ago today.  The original one posted is the best, but might shave a bit off the right.  The B&W conversion might could use a boost in contrast, but is definitely the one to go with.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jedo_03 (Jun 5, 2008)

Montana
I wouldn't do a THING to this image...
EXCEPT...
Enlarge it to XX by XX and put it on CANVAS...
and give it - free/gratis to the gentleman's grand-family...
You have captured HISTORY
Jedo


----------



## Kotyonok (Jun 5, 2008)

I can honestly say I don't know anything technical about photography, but I know what I like when I see it, and I love the original picture you posted. The old neighbor just seems to be the quintessential grandfather who refuses to stop doing the yard work. Thats what I see. Good Job!


----------



## Montana (Jun 7, 2008)

Jedo_03 said:


> Montana
> I wouldn't do a THING to this image...
> EXCEPT...
> Enlarge it to XX by XX and put it on CANVAS...
> ...


 

Like the idea so much Jedo that I have a print and frame coming for him.  Hope he likes it.  He has no family in our town.


----------



## B-9 (Jun 10, 2008)

love the first posted photo. Can we give props to photogenic neighbors?


----------



## lolo (Jun 11, 2008)

This is my favorite kind of picture - beautiful!


----------



## maddermaxx (Jun 11, 2008)

Maybe do a little more work on the B&W conversion, seems a little muddy to me..

But, other than that, superb shot.


----------



## PNA (Jun 11, 2008)

the first one is a jem!


----------



## sunlioness (Jun 11, 2008)

What a great picture!
  Definitely the first one is the best. Don't change anything!


----------



## Montana (Jun 11, 2008)

maddermaxx said:


> Maybe do a little more work on the B&W conversion, seems a little muddy to me..
> 
> But, other than that, superb shot.


 

Please elaborate, I am all ears on how to improve my photos!  Muddy as in the tones?

Thanks,

Derrick


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 8, 2008)

i like it as it is in the first one -nice shot


----------

